# How To Restore UHD Playback In Latest Blu-Ray Drives



## Regeneration (Jul 16, 2021)

I don't know if you guys and girlettes are aware, but latest internal Blu-Ray drives (and its firmware) cannot read UHD discs. If you bring in a movie, you may face an unpleasant surprise. It appears that hardware vendors have begun blocking UHD within the drives' firmware.  The Blu-Ray drive won't read Blu-Ray media!!! Completely absurd and ridiculous. Luckily, the MakeMKV community came up with a modified firmware for most common ASUS and LG Blu-Ray drives.

*ASUS*
BC-12B1ST
BC-12D2HT
BW-16D1HT
BW-16D1H-U

*LG*
BE16NU50
BH14NS50
BH14NS58
BH16NS40-NS50
BH16NS50
BH16NS55
BH16NS58
BH16NS60
BP50NB40-NB50
BP55EB40-NB50
BP60NB10
BU40N-B
BU40N-FR
BU40N-N
BU40N-R
BU40N-U
BU50N
CH12NS40
UH12NS40
WH14NS40-NS50
WH16NS40-NS50
WH16NS58
WH16NS60
WP50NB40-NB50

***Make sure your drive uses MT1959 chip was made after 2015***

*Flash Instructions*
1. Download and install MakeMKV.
2. Run MakeMKV and verify your drive platform is MT1959.




3. Download SDFtool Flasher and extract it.
4. Download the modded firmware pack and extract it.
5. Run SDFtool Flasher, select the desired drive, select READ and then START.
***This step created a backup of the current firmware in the program's Firmware_Dumps folder, save it in case something goes wrong***
6. In SDFtool Flasher, select the desired drive, select WRITE, check the "enc?" box, press on "--- Please select A Firmware to Write ---", navigate to the correct firmware file, open it, and then press on START.
***If the drive was modded previously, don't check the "enc?" box***
7. Reboot.

*Recommended Firmware*
WH16NS60, WH14NS40, WH16NS40, BH16NS55 >> HL-DT-ST-BD-RE_WH16NS60-1.02
***It's ok to cross-flash the three LG models listed above***
BW-16D1HT >> ASUS-BW-16D1HT-3.10
BU40N >> HL-DT-ST-BD-RE_BU40N-1.03


----------



## nuuk25 (Dec 15, 2021)

Will this version of LG also be covered for possible firmware update in order to playback UHD Blu-ray ?     -NB50 is not mentioned !


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes. BP55EB40-NB50 is listed above.

You can always backup the current firmware with just-in-case.


----------



## qubit (Dec 15, 2021)

Why do they block it? That's crazy.


----------

